# lost IELTS score card



## reshma84 (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi All, 

I really need ur help and advise regarding my EOI . I submitted my EOI in Nov 2012 with 60 points. Later after 2 months ,when I was about to get my invitation, my IELTS score expired. So I suspended my EOI until May 2013. Was trying for Gud ielts score. So, end of May I got ielts score of 7( better score than before) and updated my EOI . Now date of effect didn't change as there was no increase in points. Now the prob is I can't find my previous IELTS report. I have only the latest one. So do u think this will create probs when applying for visa after invitation. Plz help


----------



## kitty12 (Aug 27, 2012)

no problem, all the points you claim must be valid at the time of INVITATION received, not when submitting your EOI.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

reshma84 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I really need ur help and advise regarding my EOI . I submitted my EOI in Nov 2012 with 60 points. Later after 2 months ,when I was about to get my invitation, my IELTS score expired. So I suspended my EOI until May 2013. Was trying for Gud ielts score. So, end of May I got ielts score of 7( better score than before) and updated my EOI . Now date of effect didn't change as there was no increase in points. Now the prob is I can't find my previous IELTS report. I have only the latest one. So do u think this will create probs when applying for visa after invitation. Plz help


So, you have your latest IELTS report yeah? In that case there should be no dramas... You can only upload one ielts result on to the Skillselect system anyway. And when you upload the results of this one online, it will automatically overwrite the results of your previous attempts. When you are applying for your visa, you have to submit proof of your Ielts score, I.e. a colour scanned of this TRF

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## reshma84 (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks a lot for ur replies. I do have my latest ielts report. And just wondering when can I get my medicals done ? Should I apply for visa and get them done or can I do it before ?


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

reshma84 said:


> Thanks a lot for ur replies. I do have my latest ielts report. And just wondering when can I get my medicals done ? Should I apply for visa and get them done or can I do it before ?


Lodge your visa application and submit all the required documents thats is medicals (you need to lodge your visa app to do your medicals as they require your TRN), PCC checks, payslips, form 80 etc etc beforehand (dont wait for a CO to ask you for extra info as this will only delay your grant). The more documents you submit, the better it is.
Hope this helps out
Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## kitty12 (Aug 27, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> When you are applying for your visa, you have to submit proof of your Ielts score, I.e. a colour scanned of this TRF


That is not correct, you don't have to submit the test report, only the reference number.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

While you apply for your visa, you will have to give exact Reference number as in your score card.

Once you finish applying after paying the fees and all, you need to submit proof of points you claim. *You can attach the scanned copy of IELTS as evidence of language, after applying the visa*

Hope this helps.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

kitty12 said:


> That is not correct, you don't have to submit the test report, only the reference number.


Trust me, you need to submit your IELTS test report form along with all the other documents.

Sent from the future....


----------



## kitty12 (Aug 27, 2012)

i did not, it's not even listed in the list of required document.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

kitty12 said:


> i did not, it's not even listed in the list of required document.


If you have claimed points for it, you have to prove the CO you actually got overall 7.0 

If you didnt claim any points then not required if you are from English speaking country, there is a list somewhere.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

kitty12 said:


> i did not, it's not even listed in the list of required document.


Yeah as findraj mentioned before, you have to prove your IELTS results if you've claimed points for it. When I applied for my visa, it showed up as a required document

Sent from the future....


----------



## reshma84 (Jun 15, 2013)

My EOI date of effect is Oct 2012 with 60 points. Do u guys think I'll get invitation by July 15th ? My visa is gonna expire by end of July. Worried now


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

reshma84 said:


> My EOI date of effect is Oct 2012 with 60 points. Do u guys think I'll get invitation by July 15th ? My visa is gonna expire by end of July. Worried now


Its going to be difficult actually, because the rounds are based on points. Higher points faster invite..

I dont know about July 15 2013, but you must be aware that last year it was November 2012 when the 60 pointers were getting invites.


----------



## reshma84 (Jun 15, 2013)

Yes I understand that. But last year it included all professions and it was the first time.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

reshma84 said:


> Yes I understand that. But last year it included all professions and it was the first time.


Still it looks difficult to me, but I can be totally wrong, you can contact AnneChristina for the stats. She used to meticulously keep a track on invites last year and her forecasts were almost always right.

I dont know if she is doing it this year, she got her PR in Jan and is out of touch from EF, I guess
Raj


----------



## reshma84 (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks for ur info. I wish I get invitation atleast by July 15th.


----------



## reshma84 (Jun 15, 2013)

Im working atm. I'm not claiming points for work exp as I didnt complete one year yet. So, do u think it is Gud to mention about my work exp in my EOI ? Or is it fine if I don't specify anything about it


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

reshma84 said:


> Im working atm. I'm not claiming points for work exp as I didnt complete one year yet. So, do u think it is Gud to mention about my work exp in my EOI ? Or is it fine if I don't specify anything about it


Yes Please mention it.There is a chance that CO might ask for form 80..And in that you will then face a dilemma why you didnt mention you are working in your EOI..

Please do so, correct information never harms...hiding does


----------



## reshma84 (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks . I updated my EOI with exp


----------

